# Word of the Week - Week 50, 2015



## SENC (Dec 6, 2015)

lickpenny - a greedy or covetous person; a grasper.

Don't be a pinchfist lickpenny, go bid on some pot calls and help out some kids.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Dec 6, 2015)

If @ripjack13 would stop being a lickpenny with the question of the week, I could go get some work done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2015)

justallan said:


> If @ripjack13 would stop being a lickpenny with the question of the week, I could go get some work done.




rats...i'm late today...it's up!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 6, 2015)

Wouldn't most hospital administrators be considered a lickpenny ?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Dec 6, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Wouldn't most hospital administrators be considered a lickpenny ?


I think you are confusing administrators with bone surgeons.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Dec 6, 2015)

I think the the top 5 of the company I work for are lickpenny's


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 6, 2015)

Wasn't that the name of the secretary in the James Bond movies Ms. LICKPENNY........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 6, 2015)

Sidecar said:


> Wasn't that the name of the secretary in the James Bond movies Ms. LICKPENNY........



I like that better than her name- Moneypenny  Can never think of her without hearing Sean Connery

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 6, 2015)

When it comes to wood it appears most folks here are a bit of a Lickpenny.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Dec 6, 2015)

I had a girlfriend named Penny once. Just sayin'.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 6, 2015)




----------

